# Nicotine without smoke: Tobacco harm reduction



## fbb1964 (20/4/21)

Let's begin the week with guidance from the prestigious Royal College of Physicians of London.

For 500+ years, they have collaborated with & supported doctors in 120+ countries. They led the way on smoking dangers with their groundbreaking 1962 report.

What do they say now about #nicotine?

https://www.rcplondon.ac.uk/projects/outputs/nicotine-without-smoke-tobacco-harm-reduction

Reactions: Like 2


----------

